# Solid wood exterior door for garden gate



## Dirte (Feb 7, 2011)

I am building a garden gate out of solid 8/4 cypress for a customer and am pretty much finished building the door but now that I'm about to install it I'm concerned that the wood will experience some undesirable movement. All of the research I have done now that I am done building the door looks like there aren't any true solid core doors that are built out of solid wood rather than some type of lamination/stave core/etc… The door I built is made out of 8/4 Cypress and is constructed with haunched tenons and Titebond III. With that said has anyone built a solid door out of solid wood before with success? Thanks!


----------



## Dirte (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the gate before and after installation… still have to put a stop on the handle side, install the handle and install the wrought iron picture window. Used a solid stain on the door and used a latex caulk around the perimeter of the dado that accepts the tongue and groove panel. We modified the original design to incorporate the previous gate's materials which are the cedar caps for the door and jamb. The cedar was from a tree that fell down on the customer's sisters property whom also built the previous gate but is no longer able.

customers previous gate


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've built lot's of solid doors and countertops with Cypress…kiln dried only…and have never had any problems.Some painted, some stained and some left natural.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Your design and execution look sound enough. The customer just has to be diligent in checking his outdoor woodwork on a regular basis. For instance, I've seen perfectly good work ruined by neglect. Woodwork has to be maintained. Caulk and good finishes help.


----------



## jonoseph (Dec 13, 2015)

I made a garage door with pine or softwood .I`m never sure what they call it . Tree wood .The joints were simple half laps. The glue was a polyurethane Sikaflex EBT. It takes 3 days to cure in fresh air . A bit of moisture helps it . If there is any movement the elastic glue will not mind . I screwed it all together as well . I used EBT on a frame for the kitchen sink to hold the work top . I am sure it would survive an earthquake . Vibration or moisture will never affect it .


----------



## jonoseph (Dec 13, 2015)

For another gate I might try Siberian Larch from Estonia . They have the same kind of trees as Russia at that latitude .
Insects don`t like it . It does not need any painting or varnish . It fades to a silvery grey The door will be open to the weather on both sides . It will be a full size door but we call it a gate .


----------

